# Mac's girl about town lipstick how to wear ?



## iamdaone22 (Jun 2, 2009)

Any BOC women own mac's girl about town lipstick ?: I just brought it today and was wondering how do you guys where it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are a few previous threads 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/s...ish-me-129980/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/g...ut-town-92582/


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nightmoth l/l + Girl About Town l/s + Spring Bean l/g
Currant l/l + Girl About Town l/s + Spring Bean l/g
Nightmoth l/l + Girl About Town l/s + Funtabulous or Mz. Fizz d/g
Currant l/l + Girl About Town l/s + Funtabulous or Mz. Fizz d/g

I am NW45/NW47


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 3, 2009)

when i bought it the mua made me try gat+beetl/l+stop look dazzleglass

that was sooooooooooooo bright when i got home and tried it again
im goin to try these suggestions


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 4, 2009)

Beyonce has it on in this photo. Looks like she has a gloss over it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 5, 2009)

^Beyonce can rock Girl About Town! Now I want that lipstick!


----------



## MAC_over_Boys (Jun 5, 2009)

with brick l/l and nice kitty l/g


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 8, 2009)

One of the girls at my counter was wearing it one day with Beet, and Love Alert d/g over it...it looked stunning on her. She's maybe...a shade darker than Beyonce (who looks freaking GORGEOUS as always...)


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 10, 2009)

With Magenta l/l... Or you can just wear it solo on the lips! If you want a glossy look maybe you can try adding a dazzleglass (try Extra Amps) over it for extra sparkle.  I actually have it on in my avatar, but it's a crappy quality pic, sorry about that.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 1, 2010)

bumping, because I have NO idea how to wear this lippie, here's a pic
Bear in mind I'm not wearing a lipliner, nor lipgloss, but not sure if I should toss or keep
PLEASE HELP


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 1, 2010)

Plum liner filled in, girl about town, like venus dazzleglass. For something more toned down, mix GAT with underage before applying.


----------



## fingie (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_bumping, because I have NO idea how to wear this lippie, here's a pic
Bear in mind I'm not wearing a lipliner, nor lipgloss, but not sure if I should toss or keep
PLEASE HELP







_

 
I have to admit, I like it much more in the 2nd pic than I did in the ones you posted on LJ.  Try experimenting with layering it with glosses, or even as far as how much product you put on.  I never return a lippie, but then again I'm a Taurus so I'm super stubborn and have to make it work or I get mad. lol


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_I have to admit, I like it much more in the 2nd pic than I did in the ones you posted on LJ.  Try experimenting with layering it with glosses, or even as far as how much product you put on.  I never return a lippie, but then again I'm a Taurus so I'm super stubborn and have to make it work or I get mad. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YEA ON lj I POSTED SOME CRAPPY PICS, AND THEY HAD FLASH! SMH


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 1, 2010)

You look good in those pics, I'm sure you can rock that lippie!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 2, 2010)

I use a cheap drugstore lipliner in a matching shade, fill in the lips carefully, apply one coat with a brush, blot, apply another coat. I never use a gloss, I think the lipstick is great on its own.

As for accompanying makeup, I either go with simple, light eyes with or without liner, or magenta eyeshadow on the outer corners matching the lipstick.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 2, 2010)

i use a cheap d/s lipliner as well. i also like to use clear gloss over it. 

if i want less of a dramatic look i try to blot it down so it looks more like a stain. 

as for makeup, i like to do it with a simple cat eye, with some super black mascara. gives it a very bold look, but still very simple. i don't like mixing bright lipstick with bright eye shadows. 

hth!!


----------



## User38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Macroviolet liner winged out -- Satellite dreams ES on the outer portion of eyes with a bit of Yogurt ES on the inner tearduct to middle.. all well blended. Shadowy lady on the V middle eye to outer and then blended.

Dame blush or Coygirl on cheeks and then blended.

You need some blotting powder -- shine on your face will detract from any mu.

use a cheapo liner like Jordana Magenta -- best fuschia color I have found and then fill in lips-- smudge with your finger and voila.  You will look great!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 2, 2010)

yes, I have super oily skin!!! I know my face looks mad greasy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the makeup, I've been getting some good suggestions to try a bright pink blush. I've already sold my Dollymix Blush, and I must admit I'm not big on blushes, all I have now are Conjure Up, and Petticoat MSF, will that do?

Of thanks for lipliner suggestions, I need to hit up the beauty supply store for NYX!!! And I also need Shadow Lady

Now if I can only work out Morange!!!!


----------



## fingie (Jan 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_YEA ON lj I POSTED SOME CRAPPY PICS, AND THEY HAD FLASH! SMH_

 
You don't need to yell... sorry if I made you mad. and IDK what SMH is :/


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_You don't need to yell... sorry if I made you mad. and IDK what SMH is :/_

 
ay mami I wasn't yelling, the CAPS lock was acting stupid on my keyboard.
SMH=Shaking my Head


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Macroviolet liner winged out -- Satellite dreams ES on the outer portion of eyes with a bit of Yogurt ES on the inner tearduct to middle.. all well blended. Shadowy lady on the V middle eye to outer and then blended.

Dame blush or Coygirl on cheeks and then blended.

You need some blotting powder -- shine on your face will detract from any mu.

use a cheapo liner like Jordana Magenta -- best fuschia color I have found and then fill in lips-- smudge with your finger and voila.  You will look great!_

 
i'm going to try this e/s combo next time i wear it.

i also have the magenta liner, it's great for this lippie.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_
Now if I can only work out Morange!!!!_

 
darling, it's my opinion if there's a will there's a way. i have both morange and vegas volt which is orange-y as well and i wear it with the same simple black lined cat eye that i wear with girl about town. the only mac lipstick that i've purchased and was not able to pull off (nor did i want to cause it was awful) was myth. that lippie made me look like i was dead.

just a tip if you're going to wear a bright lippie make sure you exfoliate your lips well cause those bright colors will highlight all cracks and chaps in your lips.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_darling, it's my opinion if there's a will there's a way. i have both morange and vegas volt which is orange-y as well and i wear it with the same simple black lined cat eye that i wear with girl about town. the only mac lipstick that i've purchased and was not able to pull off (nor did i want to cause it was awful) *was myth. that lippie made me look like i was dead.*

j*ust a tip if you're going to wear a bright lippie make sure you exfoliate your lips well cause those bright colors will highlight all cracks and chaps in your lips*._

 
[email protected] Myth, and yea I'm gonna start exfoliating my lips because I noticed that when I put on Morange the other day

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Macroviolet liner winged out -- Satellite dreams ES on the outer portion of eyes with a bit of Yogurt ES on the inner tearduct to middle.. all well blended. Shadowy lady on the V middle eye to outer and then blended.
_

 
Gracias! I was in MAC yesterday trying to figure out what shadows u mentioned in on here, but I could only remember Shadowy lady haha. So I got it. I shall go back for Yogurt/Satellite Dreams!


----------



## magster411 (Oct 7, 2013)

Which drugstore lip liner do you use?


----------

